# I'm a live wire!



## Freddie99 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-aQlhrE9Ks

As the song says, I'm a live wire!

I went live at approximately 11:50 AM today. Pre lunch BG of 7.4 mmol/L and a post walk home/post 50% basal of 6.9 mmol/L. The rep and the nurses that were there have been wonderful. I sat down and chatted with my DSN over lunch and all is well. He told me he's got a huge amount of respect for me for coming and doing this today given what has happened. It turns out my DSN is a former mental health nurse too.


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

i think it's safe to say we all have a lot of respect for you considering the timing.

it's so exciting! i hope it all goes well, there's going to be so much to learn, how exciting!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 12, 2010)

Brillian Tom, hope the levels stay so good.  Was it just you going live - or was there are group of you?

Your DSN is not the only one full of admiration for you.


----------



## am64 (Apr 12, 2010)

woop woop Tom best of Luck !!


----------



## bev (Apr 12, 2010)

Tom, I hope your levels stay like this - but if you have any worries at all - we are all here to help. Your DSN is right - given the circumstances - I think most people would have cancelled - but I think you did the right thing and your dad would have been extremely proud of you - you need to look after yourself. I take my hat off to you Tom - you are a wonderful young man and I feel proud to know you.Bev x


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 12, 2010)

We are all very proud of you and have so much respect for you Tom, your dad would be too. I hope you carry on with levels like these =)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 12, 2010)

Brilliant Tom, we're all super proud of you and I know full well your dad is too! I hope your levels stay steady and you know where we are if you need any help with pump stuff - adrienne and bev especially!

You know where I am if you need a hand, though I'm not a pump wizard myself yet, I'm always there to offer a hand.

Do you have a name for mr pump yet?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2010)

Well done Tom! Don't worry if the levels go a bit squiffy for a while, it will take a little getting used to no doubt and you have a lot on your mind. Sounds like your DSN is a really excellent fellow though, so I'm sure he'll be close at hand until you're all settled. Hope it goes well


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 12, 2010)

Well done Tom - welcome to the club


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well done Tom .. massive respect to you ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

Well done Tom you go boi x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello all,

Thanks for the good luck messages. Thus far I've been hypo a fair few times! I reckon this pattern is going to continue over night so I think my basal might get tweaked tomorrow. That said, I have been for two walks but had a temporary basal on for both of them. Changes may be coming tomorrow.

As for a name, well, I think Kurt will be the choice. He dispenses insulin with Germanic efficiency as well as the name being that of my favourite character in the Jack Higgins book The Eagle Has Landed.

Tom


----------



## jan7 (Apr 12, 2010)

wishing you and Kurt many happy BG results lol Jan and Horace


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Tom,

I went onto my pump a couple of months ago.

I too had quite a few hypos when I first started. It's almost certainly going to be your basal rate that needs lowering. I started with a basal rate giving me about two thirds of my levemir dose. My basal rate is now half of that!

I'm amazed by how much less insulin I need now that I'm on a pump. I would say it's easily less than half the amount that I was talking when I was on injections.

It's much better on a pump - less insulin means less severe hypos and much less of the BG levels swinging up and down.

I'm still doing lots of testing and adjusting my rates to get it right but the hard work is paying off.

Good luck with it,

Keith.


----------

